# May 2009 - Photo Contest Winners



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Our sincerest thanks for the votes and this much appreciated win!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

congrats to the both of you. Great pictures


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you Carol - I am really happy for the Macanne Golden Retrievers.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful pups!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Wonderful pictures....great job guys!


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

Congratulations to all the beauty queens and kings!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Congratulations to the winners! Both of May's winning photos are amazing shots of heart-melting goldens! From this camera-challenged golden lover to all of you who enter beautiful pictures in the contests and post incredible shots on the forum -- thanks so much for providing endless delight for us lesser mortals. :wavey:


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations to you both.... of course the dogs did all the work... you just took the photos.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats. Beautiful photos. Beautiful subjects!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

2 fantastic photographs !! congratulations to both you


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulations to both winners! Gorgeous Goldens and photos!


Tiffany


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats to the both of you !!!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you all - much appreciated!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Two great pictures!!!!!! I Love that picture Linn


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

:thanks: everyone for the congrats and thank you to everyone that voted for Byron. I wont tell him, he already thinks he is pretty fantastic as it is at the moment :jester:


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats !! Beautiful photo's.


----------

